# Who's on 1st?



## Icepick (Jan 4, 2002)

Just wondering what rank I hold in the Modern Arnis world.

I have an IMAF certificate from Professor which made me 2nd degree in 1999.  In 2001, when I visited the Prof. in Vancouver, he promoted me to tatlo, witnessed only by the esteemed Renegade.  However, under the stingy Renegade's school program, I am likah dalawa, or 2nd brown.  

(Never could get that rotation pattern...)   :cuss:

What do the current Modern Arnis organizations recognize?
Renegade?  Moo?  Anyone?


----------



## Mathusula2 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hey Icepick,
        I've had it explained to me many, many times and still don't know what my recognized rank is!!  If you figure it out, please exlain it to me!







I need some answers!! :armed: 

P.S. Hey Buddy, if you're a soooper heavyweight, what the hell does that make me!?:cheers:


----------



## Icepick (Jan 4, 2002)

That makes you Cattle.  :rofl:

The "sooperheavyweight" label comes from my failure to make my hoped for weight class at the last BJJ tourney I fought in.  Now, everyone jokes about grappling the "fat guy", even though I am nowhere near the biggest guy in class.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 7, 2002)

Must...not...eat...5th...slice...of...pizza! 

     - Kyle


----------



## Icepick (Jan 8, 2002)

Yummmmm! CHEESY!!!


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 8, 2002)

Aw, what the hell...

Icepick, I hereby certify you as a 10th degree chain belt in every martial art that ever existed.

Cthulhu


----------



## Mao (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey Icepick,
 Lets see, The Prof. gave you one rank and Tim IGNORED that and gave you something different. Does this mean that Tim thinks he knows more than Remy? To cast aside Remys authority seem a bit ARROGANT, no?  :boing2:      WooHoo...............come and get me Timmy.......HeeHee.............:samurai: :uzi: :flame: :armed: :moon:
     I hope this doesnt't get you in trouble Nosepick>


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 8, 2002)

In all seriousness...

If there is this mixup, then the only person who can truly rank you is you.  Do you feel as if you know the same material as the majority of other 3rd or 2nd degrees?  Then again, if you're actually a student in Renegade's school, then it's his rules.  If you're just using his curriculum as a guideline, then it's: 

a) up to you, as stated above
b) or up to whatever organization you choose to join up with, if at all.

Cthulhu
babbling
or c) flip a coin: heads, 2nd brown; tails, 2nd Black; lands on its edge, 3rd black


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 8, 2002)

Obviously you were not at my holidays party. I issued the first set of certificates for the WMAA. Black belt certificate #001 was awarded to Kevin Black (Icepick) for his 3rd degree black belt. On my last visit to see Remy I made a certificate up for Remy to sign. Unfortunatly he was not physically able to do so. I told Kevin this and he said that he would settle for one with my signature on it. 

I contracted Ed Parker Jr. to design the WMAA certificates. They arrived the week of our party and we debuted them at our function. You can ask Kevin how they are, *words can't do them justice!!!!*

As far as the rank that I give in my school, that is for me to decide and no one else.

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 8, 2002)

In light of Renegade's last post: 

Congrats!

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2002)

I have to agree : Congrats!  From what I've heard, very much deserved.

Regarding the certificates : I saw them at the party, and must say, they are fine artwork.  You don't tape these to the wall, you get them lovingly and professionally framed.  Ed Parker Jr. is a very talented artist, and these are masterpieces.

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 9, 2002)

As far as ranks went in the IMAF, I felt that Kevin was underrated. I feel that he can bang with any of the MOTTs. 

Our goal for the Michigan 2001 camp was to have Kevin do Tapi-Tapi with Jeff D so Remy could see. It's a shame it never happened, but I can imagine that Jeff would be the guest of honor at a piñata party!

:asian:


----------



## Mao (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey,
  Relax. In case you didn't see the "smiles", I was playing with you. And why do you feel the need to compare Kevin with the MOTT's? Kevin could probably bang sticks with anyone. This includes you and I. And DUH, of course you do ever you want to in your school. So can I. So can Kenny. So can anyone who runs their own school. Good grief, so touchy. Are you really as defensive as you sound? You shouldn't be.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 9, 2002)

Who says I'm not relaxed. I think you have me mixed up with some one else.


----------



## Mao (Jan 9, 2002)

I must have forgotten. You never get tense.


----------



## Icepick (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks for the congrats, guys!

The certificate is AWESOME!  What's even cooler, is that I inherited my office at work from the office manager, Helen.   For 3 years now, I have not bothered to remove the print that Helen chose to hang  on the wall.  The print is an idyllic scene, with two young girls in dresses, gliding along in a rowboat, with a young  lady holding a parasol.   Several others at my firm have noted that the painting doesn't REALLY go with the katana set I have mounted on the wall behind my desk.  Well, at last, there will be some consistency, as I am removing the boaters in favor of Mr. Parker's work.


----------



## Icepick (Jan 9, 2002)

Cthulhu -

Am I really 10th degree in Tea Boo?  I think Mr. Blanks owes me some SERIOUS royalties!!!


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 9, 2002)

Yeah, but Mr. Blanks certificates are made with napkins and felt tip markers.  And are worth far less than the cost of the materials. 

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2002)

Congratulations Icepick! A noteworthy achievement. I also have seen the certificates and they are great.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 11, 2002)

Man, that is awesome!  Congrats Icepick!

    - Kyle


----------



## Tapps (Feb 18, 2002)

I'd like to point out that none of this confusion would have happened if icepick could find his way to class nore often.		:erg: :erg: 

Where are ya big guy ?


----------



## Icepick (Feb 18, 2002)

In Rochester, rolling on the floor with large sweaty men.  I love it.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 1, 2002)

I just want to point out that Icepick is, in fact, fully clothed during said activity.

    - Kyle


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2002)

I also would like to congratulate everyone 
who can pull off a good test and be awarded
a Lakan Tatlo, and for all the others on
the previously mentioned list who were also able
to get their ranks on the cools certificates.

I have seen them also and they look very nice
and detailed.

Best wishes on that subject.
Rich


----------



## douggie (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey,

I just looked up Mao in the Chinese dictionary.  It said: "see sniper".  It must give Mr. Mao a supreme feeling to throw his tiny bullets into the campfire and watch the explosions ensue.  Damn the powers that be that didn't create me to be beyond reproach and allow me to sit on the bench at the sidelines.  That way I could also stick my foot out to trip and  laugh at others as they carry the ball downfield.  Do you notice how easily some people can be read?


----------



## Susumu Kodai (Mar 4, 2002)

Certificate very nice. Grandmaster would be proud. 

My complements to those who received them.




I remain, Kodai.


----------



## Susumu Kodai (Mar 7, 2002)

douggie,

You may ask MAO yourself.  He is an example of what is wrong with Modern Arnis today. He knows everything. He is a VIP.



> By the way, I know lotts about the MOTTS because I am on the board of directors of the IMAF,inc. (Dr. Randi Shea)and have been training with them for some years now. This is not meant to be political, only so that people know that I know the difference between my butt and a hole in the ground.
> Dan McConnell
> Modern Arnis of Ohio



Text from WMAC forum.  
Modern Arnis of Ohio = MAO.

Mr McConnell like to snipe.  Always hides it with a  or  but snipe he does.  MOTT can do tapi-tapi.  You are master of a technique.  You not a  master of Modern Arnis. I think Mr McConnell suffers from what Americans call "Penis Envy" problem.  MAO you stir up trouble, hide behind veil of "anonymous".  Act untouchable, and whine like a baby puppy when someone corrects you.  Always there with a snipe. You think your so special. You are now unmasked. 

Let your actions and words now reflect on the organization you represent.

Your sins will repay you in time.



I remain, Kodai.


(edited for grammer) by Kodai


----------



## Mao (Mar 9, 2002)

A couple more weenies looking to pick a fight. Yes, My REAL name is Dan McConnell. I live in Columbus, Ohio. Many on here know me. Many don't. In case your not up on the smile faces, which kodai must not be since you can't even type decent english, they help distinguish between 'SNIPES' and 'PLAY'.  Pull your heads outta your butts. Where have you been. I haven't even been on this forum in quite some time. I was informed by a friend, Datu Kelly Worden in case you want to know his  REAL name, that I was being attacked on this forum. I come here to read you two nitwits trying to stir things up. YOU are whats wrong with martial arts in general. Kodai, why don't you quote the whole post from WMAC instead of trying to take it out of context. I was not calling myself a VIP, you twit. You two are not very wise, sniping at someone you know extremely little about.  I don't need to snipe. I'll say it the way it is. Kodai, I don't think I'm special and I certainly don't think that I know everything. My sins? Tell me what you think you know about my sins. As for the organization I belong to, I'm proud of it.  Unmasked, B.F.D.! :moon:


----------



## Icepick (Mar 9, 2002)

I don't think that anyone attacking Dan has ever met him.  All around, one of the nicest guys I've met in the martial arts.  He's happy with the people he trains with, and encourages others to train with them.  That's not any different from anyone else.  And I don't think he ever tried to hide his identity here.

:cuss:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> 
> *Unmasked, B.F.D.!*



I'm glad to see you posting here again Mr. McConnell but sorry that it must be in the context of these heated comments by *Susumu Kodai* and *douggie*. I do hope that you'll consider continuing reading and posting here nonetheless.


----------



## Pappy Geo (Mar 9, 2002)

Kaith,

What the hell is this about slamming Dan McConnell like that? Who is this guy Susumu Kodai?

What kind of productive and informative posting is this supposed to be. This really promotes the integrity of Martial Arts? It appears he is acting out what he is accusing Dan of.

I am sorry to see this thread degenerate to this level.

That is the way I see it!

Pappy Geo


----------



## Bob (Mar 10, 2002)

> What kind of productive and informative posting is this supposed to be. This really promotes the integrity of Martial Arts? It appears he is acting out what he is accusing Dan of.



I would have to agree with this...

Bob


----------



## Bob (Mar 10, 2002)

> Whew! I finally got here! I was having issues trying to get here but I figured it out.  I wanted to mention that Kelly Worden has defined MOTT/tapi-tapi pretty well. The Professor had said that this was the highest expression on modern arnis. He called it "the heart of the art". This smarts, to some people. Remy said these things though, not the MOTTS. They simply echoed them. As .2 Kelly has said in the past, modern arnis was,is,and will probably continue to be a dynamic, evolving system. Professor used to say "explore, it is all there". Many that have gone before, Kelly is an example, continue to stay active and grow. We should explore and grow, for not to do so would mean stagnation. Remy was certainly not letting any moss grow under his feet. It is true that Remy picked these 7 people (motts) to continue to propagate and spread and teach the art under the umbrella of the IMAF. All but one has done this. *This does not mean nor do the MOTTS think that they are all that and a bag of chips *. It would be wonderful if we were all one big happy family. I doubt this will happen, however, due to ego's, differing opinions, peoples hurt feelings and the like. I do think that if we are all honest and respectful and give credit where it is due that modern arnis will be just fine. I am glad to be a part of this forum as it appears that there will be some very talented, mature (I almost typed manure! ) people contributing. Lets play! By the way, I know lotts about the MOTTS because I am on the board of directors of the IMAF,inc. (Dr. Randi Shea)and have been training with them for some years now. This is not meant to be political, only so that people know that I know the difference between my butt and a hole in the ground.



For the record there is the full message Mr. McConnell wrote, I personally do not see where he is bragging or claiming anything more then what he is. Mr. McConnell believes in what he is doing, and shows loyalty to his organization, I do not see a problem in this. He has always been very honest and opened minded on Martial talk, I do not see where he deserves this attack he has recieved and how it is productive to this thread. 
 I also don't understand how this thread that started out talking about certificates turned into a blantant attack?

Bob Riley


----------



## arnisador (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob _
> 
> *Mr. McConnell believes in what he is doing, and shows loyalty to his organization, I do not see a problem in this. He has always been very honest and opened minded on Martial talk, I do not see where he deserves this attack*



I agree--Mr. McConnell has been open-minded and patient, and his presence on the board has been helpful. We have had official or unoffifial representatives of a very broad assortment of Modern Arnis groups posting here--every group save Mr. Delaney's, unless I am mistaken--and that has been great and has led to many insights.

Unfortunately all threads on the succession issues in Modern Arnis have been difficult and contentious, producing heat as well as light. I think that what they have produced makes them worthwhile but that is just my opinion.



> *
> I also don't understand how this thread that started out talking about certificates turned into a blantant attack?*



It is the nature of threads, like conversations, to drift--especially when persons with agendas are posting in them, as seems to have been the case here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 10, 2002)

I've seen this comment several places, and it fits here. "Do Not Feed The Trolls".  There are many ways to answer a post such as Mr. Kodais'.  You can react and lash out, or respond in a polite professional manner.  Or, ignore it totally. The choice is yours.  

To someone who doesn't know the history between some of you gentlemen, many comments made by several individuals could be construed as sniping or cutting.  I see most of them as the type of friendly 'ribbing' that goes on between friends.
I've seen Dan and Tim Hartman go back and forth here on many threads. Having communicated with both gentlemen in the past, -I- know they are friends.  Mr. Kodai most likely does not, and does not understand what is going on.

I am debating several courses of action on this one.  In the last 3 days we have banned 2 users and issues about a dozen warnings.  Its been an interesting week.

Pappy, I don't have an answer for you.  My guess is someone who's pissed at the current state of insanity in the MA world who is lashing out with a personal agenda.  But, other than being annoying, we have no real reason to kill the account.  If we got rid of everyone with a personal agenda here, I'd probably be talking to myself. 

On the downside, we have an attack on a valued member.  On the other side, we now have more information on the -official- IMAF viewpoint of things.  That isn't bad, and its what I've wanted for a while...more MA organization representation.  Theres a ton of groups, and neither version of the IMAF really takes advantage of the exposure Modern Arnis has here.

Let the information you bring, and the way you present it be your message.  If you present yourself, and your organization in a positive manner, and "dont feed the trolls", both you and your organization will score points.

I've taken a moment to email MAO personally on the matter.  

As a reminder to everyone, Personal attacks on an individual will not be tolerated.  Unsubstantiated attacks are just so much "he said, she said" crap and we will start tossing posts and/or threads in the future containing such things.  We are suposed to be better than this crap.

Bob Hubbard
MartialTalk Admin.


----------



## Pappy Geo (Mar 10, 2002)

Thank you, Bob Hubbard.

It would help if a person knew who is Susumu Kodai? I am not sure what his agenda is, or what organization he is attempting to defend?



By the way is there a spellcheck that I am missing on the posting format?

Thanks Brother,

Pappy Geo


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 10, 2002)

Pappy,
  Nope.  There is an optional spellchecker for this software, but it's rather pricey.  I try to do a cut/paste into MS word and spellcheck there if its really important I get it right.  Usually, I just say the hell with it and let my typos show.  

Unless a person has entered in their name when they signed up, I have no way of knowing who's who, unless they ID themselves.  According to his profile, Kodai is Kodai.  Even if we went and made it a requirement to sign with your real name, how can we be sure the name being signed is the real one?  

I'd like to know what the agenda is too....

Peace.:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *In the last 3 days we have banned 2 users and issues about a dozen warnings. *



This has been distressing, and I certainly hope that it need not occur again soon.



> *
> As a reminder to everyone, Personal attacks on an individual will not be tolerated.*



Please use the "Report this post to a moderator" link at the bottom of each post, or PM or e-mail a moderator directly, to make a complaint or to notify the moderators about a situation! The moderators cannot read every post, I regret--the board is too big now.

Not feeding trolls is good advice. Remember also that from a link on a member's profile you can _*ignore*_ that person. This is the classic USENET advice:

 I. Thou Shalt Not Offend.
II. Thou Shalt Not Be Easily Offended.


----------



## no fefe (Mar 10, 2002)

I saw those attacks on Dan earlier and I was about to reply but I figured man these a-holes that are attacking Dan are simply clueless.  I have been around here enough to see Dan and Tim "harass" each other playfully even if the conversation gets a little hot they keep it respectful.  The people who complain about sniping and then do it themselves are... well..... everybody has a different word for it so I will leave it to your imagination.   I haven't met Dan in person but by reading his posts I can tell that he is genuine person who has the intestinal fortitude to be upfront with people when he has a problem with them.  I found it funny that one person that attacked Dan, just signed up for that purpose because it was their first post which usually means one thing TROLL.

Kodai seems to be a troll but he has been able to put up some interesting facts but I wonder what is his personal agenda?? 

Another interesting thing is that if you (you in general not anyone specific) do not train in Modern Arnis then why in the F!!!! do you care about what is going on???????  It has gotten to the point that is beyond ridiculous and into pointlessness.

I have been "playing" on different boards enough to see so many trolls come and go that if bootyholes were airplanes bulletin boards would be the busiest airports in the world. 

Anyway......

Robert Koenig


----------



## Pappy Geo (Mar 10, 2002)

I wonder if Susumu Kodai would come back and post his background to help us understand his irrationality?


Geo Hoover 
Student of 
Datu Worden
Pacific NW


----------



## Mao (Mar 10, 2002)

I want to publicly say "thank you" to all concerned for the kind words and support. I think THAT is what martial arts should be about. It's a shame that something good can be turned sour by a couple bad apples. I didn't know I was that well thought of. I got choked up reading it all. Thank you. Could it be true that you get back what you put out there?          

                   Dan McConnell
              Modern Arnis of Ohio (that's mao, for short)


----------



## Susumu Kodai (Mar 10, 2002)

Mr McConnell,
  It is very good to know that you have "friends".  It has been said that one can be judged by whom he counts among his friends.  It is refreshing to see you choose the high road in  reply to my message.  It is most heartening to see that you did not feel the need to avail yourself to the use of insults or childishness in your rebuttal. :2xbird: (see, he is smiling.  This must mean I am 'joking' right Dan?)  I am sorry if I hurt your feelings Mr. McConnell.  Perhaps in the future, you will have thicker skin.

I do not see Kelly Worden listed as a member here.  I am glad that my comments were deemed worthy to be read by such as him.  I will comment on him later, I have more important individuals to deal with first.  Modern Arnis people.

And not in this thread.  We have drifted far.  I will begin anew.


no fefe, Pappy Geo, rest of viewers: My background is Arnis.  My concern is the current state of the Masters' art.  Too many pretenders and "wannabes" are showing up, who have done nothing but use this art and this great man to make themselves look good.  They have given nothing back.  My 'agenda'? To cleanse the art.

I serve notice to the dishonorable among you...we are coming.

Who am I?

I remain, Kodai.


----------



## Pappy Geo (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Susumu Kodai _
> 
> *Who am I? I remain, Kodai. *



By remaining anonymous do you really think that makes you  creditable?

You may be right on with some of your remarks but not all are correct and some are only close truths or insinuations.

You have the right to your opinions, but why through a shadow? Would you not be so vocal if your identity were known? Is there a hidden agenda here? If not please disclose yourself to add creditability to your statements. 

You have some very interesting comments but some are stabs in the dark like on Dan McConnell and you missed on that and that backfired on you buddy! Your creditability went down on that one. So maybe your other remarks are tainted?


Come out of the closet Sir so we can see if you are real and are in a respected position to make those kind of remarks on the players in Modern Arnis with "creditability"

If you have valid reasons for staying anonymous and don't want to go public with your idenity then your are welcome to email me at couleeone@aol.com


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 10, 2002)

Even if Kodai provided us with a name, there isn't anything to stop him from providing us with a fake name.  That's the nature of this medium.  It is the gift and curse of the Internet.  Anonymity.

Having said that, I will restate the board's policy of respecting members' anonymity.  If they do not want their true names to be known, we will respect that.  If someone 'outs' another against their will, and the 'outed' person asks us to, we will censor the material with the member's real name and issue a warning to the offender.  The reasons for a person wanting anonymity are not important.  The only thing that matters is the member's right to have that anonymity.

We understand that many of our members know each other.  There may be times when a member accidentally pops a friend's real name on the board.  That is bound to happen, and as long as there are no complaints, nothing will happen.

Some boards require posters to reveal their true name.  This is not one of those boards.

Cthulhu


----------



## Pappy Geo (Mar 10, 2002)

I don't understand the philosophy behind anonymity, but I will respect it and withdraw my request for identity. I have nothing to hide nor an agenda as I am a nobody in the scheme of things. But I do expect the veirfable truth.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 10, 2002)

Here's a real good reason why we allow anonymity:  it's virtually impossible to verify a member is providing a real name, short of also requiring credit card and SSN information.  I know I wouldn't provide that type of information, and I'm a moderator.  Even if we required a person to give a real name when registering, all they'd have to do is put 'Joe Blow' or somesuch, and there wouldn't be much we could do about it.  

Again, the reasons for a person wishing to remain anonymous are not important.  The important thing is that member's right to be anonymous.  You can ask a person to give you their real name, and if they want, they can either post it on the board, or PM it to you.  However, if that person does so,  and requests that the information isn't shared, and somebody shares it anyway, that's just wrong.  Not just on this board, but everywhere.

But, I'm beating a dead horse.  I'll lay it to rest now.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 10, 2002)

Pappy,
  It basically boils down to, theres no reliable way we can verify ID, without turning MT into a pay service and require Credit cards.  I will not do that (too much paper work for one) 

Also, some people require it due to their placements in an organization.  1 flame war can kill a lot of hard earned reputation.  Or create serious heat within an organization.

Note: We don't stop anyone from IDing themselves.  When I'm just posting for fun here, I'm "Kaith".  I've used that handle for oh, I dunno, 15 years?  But you'll note, when I have to get "official" I sign my name.  Also, I'll do the same when I'm on other forums who want a name.  We also have a spot on your profile that if you want to list your real name, you can.

In regards to "Kodai"...that may be his name.  It may not be.  Its up to him to reveil.

Peace.
Bob

:asian:


----------



## Susumu Kodai (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Mr. Hoover,
:asian: 
I thank you for your generous offer, but must decline.  

My information in most instances comes from reliable sources that have been with Grandmaster for a long time.  Many things I have heard, but I attempt to only point to that which you can verify for yourself. A whisper in the dark is not verifiable.  The recorded written record is. My targets are principle players in the Arnis world. I attempt to point the interested at information to reveal truth. An email may be forged, a tape edited.  But a snapshot in time is static.

If I have been mistaken in regards to Mr. McConnell, then I do apologize. I mean no offence by this, but perhaps he is not so visible a target as to have had enough impact to leave a record.

Once again, I thank you for your honorable kindness.  But, some information would work against our goals.

To answer 1 of your questions, my name *is* Susumu Kodai. I have trained with high ranked students of Grandmaster. I have not had privilege of meeting him.


I remain, Kodai.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 11, 2002)

I wanted to add here, that personal attacks on members will not be tolerated.  If you have a personal problem with someone, take it to email or PM.  I have no desire to see this forum turn into a flame-war, and ruined by a few people who get their jollys from being jerks.

Its always been my belief that training and studing the arts sets us above the common street thug, who only sees joy in the pain they cause.  I've always thought we aspired to better things.

Most of the time, I am proven right.

Mao's a valued member of this forum.  

Kodai, if youre gonna go around pointing fingers, stick to those you can handle.  A few comments taken out of context from a limited posting here, proved nothing.  At least with JD, you had something big to point out.

Valuable insites into things, but, don't be a jerk about it.

Ok?

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 12, 2002)

Kaith - Here's a personal attack on you :flame:   How's that for humor.  Actually, it is a good idea to leave the personal bullets for in person.  That way they can get handled right away.
Dan
PS - my website is back up!  Yay!  www.danandersonkarate.com
PPS - buy my books!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> *
> PS - my website is back up! *



Good news!



> *
> PPS - buy my books!  *



Can you put up a brief demo or explanation of the e-book? I'm not sure what to expect from one! Is it formatted like a traditional book (one page follows the other and you read through it) or like a hypertext document that you browse?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2002)

Hmm...Dan, I'm outclassed here...
I need back up...

Charge! 
[move]
:uzi: 
    :mp5: 
:zap:        :sig: 
    :ak47: 
:mp5:
[/move]




Note: IE/NS6/Opera users should see a charge.  NS4 should see static.  Test of a new tag.


----------



## Pappy Geo (Mar 12, 2002)

how do you do that with those icons. That was pretty Kool!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2002)

Once I get the bugs out, I'll be posting an expanded listing of codes. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Guys & Gals,
An ebook is a book on CD ROM.  You pop it in your computer and thanks to the miracles of technology called autorun, a screen opens up, you click on the book and it appears like magic.  Then the fun begins.  On the top of the screen you'll find pages to size the book to your screen.  Then you can use the arrows to turn the pages or use the handy dandy table of contents to find the section you want and it'll go directly to it.  There are also thumbnail photos of each page if you want to go to a particuular page.  More fun than humans should be allowed to have.

Then there is the data contained in it.  Eeeyowww!  All sorts of good stuff.  I hope that answers the question of what an ebook is.
Dan
PS - the second one on karate sparring is now finished and I am working on Advanced Modern Arnis - A Road To Mastery.  The photo shoot is this weekend.  I am very excited about it and it should be done in time for Buffalo.


----------

